# Centered Plaza Maps



## Conrion (Apr 23, 2021)

Hi! I've been searching for maybe an image compilation of all the maps that have a centered plaza / resident services aligned with the airport. However I can't find any. I'm resetting to find a centered rs at the moment and it's difficult to determine if its centered from the option screen.
Anyone who has a centered rs is free to post an image of their maps as this can help me out 

Update: After a long time of resetting ( a day and a half ) , i found a good centred plaza that aligns with the airport with cherries and blue airport and a west river layout!


----------



## LuchaSloth (Apr 23, 2021)

I wish I knew it was possible when I started the game, because I really hate the path that my airport takes to my plaza. 

My OCD is through the roof. Lol.


----------



## Conrion (Apr 23, 2021)

LuchaSloth said:


> I wish I knew it was possible when I started the game, because I really hate the path that my airport takes to my plaza.
> 
> My OCD is through the roof. Lol.


 
Seriously haha, It drives me insane that my previous islands didnt have the airport aligned with resident services


----------



## Airysuit (Apr 23, 2021)

Mine is slightly off centre, but still might work as reference?


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 23, 2021)

I'm currently resetting for an island that has the plaza as center as possible, with it not being too close to the coast. They are definitely pretty rare...


----------



## starryskiies (Apr 23, 2021)

airysuit said:


> Mine is slightly off centre, but still might work as reference? View attachment 370729




that's an amazing layout! was it hard to do? once i get nh im hoping to do something like that


----------



## Lanstar (Apr 23, 2021)

Surprisingly, my island's plaza is completely centered vertically, so it is quite possible to find. My airport isn't centered at all, though - But it aligns far enough off center that i don't have to worry about the '1-2 spaces off' kind of thing.

(Note that I reterraformed everything a month or so back, so this screenshot is outdated)


----------



## shiniki (Apr 23, 2021)

Two-tile path from my airport lines up in the center of Resident Services plaza, if you're looking for something like that.


----------



## kiwikenobi (Apr 24, 2021)

Mine isn't really centered, but I feel like it's in a good spot relative to the airport and the beaches. I didn't reset at all, this was just what I got when I first started up the game.


----------



## Conrion (Apr 24, 2021)

shiniki said:


> Two-tile path from my airport lines up in the center of Resident Services plaza, if you're looking for something like that.
> View attachment 370772





shiniki said:


> Two-tile path from my airport lines up in the center of Resident Services plaza, if you're looking for something like that.
> View attachment 370772


Thank you!
It seems like most airports that are aligned with the resident services mostly appear on islands that have both river south exits. I'm not a big fan of the south exits and i'm looking for either east or west exits


----------



## Vampie (Apr 25, 2021)

Mine is completely aligned, hope that helps!


----------



## Imbri (Apr 25, 2021)

I don't have a picture of my map right now, but my Airport/RS distance is similar to what Lanstar has. I placed the Nooklings' shop next to RS, and that lines up with the airport entrance. Ables' is on the other side, so the three make a sort of Main Street. It works well for my purposes.


----------

